
Do your clients use Video Calls with you? - ashrestha8
It&#x27;s very interesting to see, that with all the remote culture growing, more and more people have always on video for calls.<p>But it seems that not many people outside tech do use video. What was your experience?
======
thebiss
I'm a development program manager, and right now about 20% of my clients
request video. None of them are primarily in tech.

The deciding factor is location and not tech savvy: I only make video calls
when that client and I are both in professional settings. For example, I won't
join a video stream from an airport lounge, or from inside my office where
there are multiple client projects on the board behind me.

~~~
ashrestha8
why do they require video? how large are your clients?

Great points on professional setting and sensitive info.

~~~
thebiss
They do not "require it", but I try to honor request when they raise it.

------
PaulHoule
I think people should use it more. For many practical reasons people use it
less than they should. For instance they have a crummy camera, don't want to
install Skype, Hangouts, Discord, ...

I do find that practically I do get better results w/ audio and video as
opposed to text chat.

